# Hilfe für Fell bei Tieren



## lupadgds (19. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich habe heute auch mal eine Frage. Habe schon überall gesucht und weiß mir nicht mehr zu helfen. Ich würde gerne meine Bilder von meinem Hundi verschönern, indem ich sein Fell ein bißchen länger und weicher machen möchte, wie auf folgenden Bildern:

http://market.renderosity.com/mod/bcs/index.php?ViewProduct=61930&vendor=ilona

Wie kann ich das anstellen? Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antwort. Wäre gaaaaanz toll wenn das jemand wüßte.

Gruß
Lupa


----------



## janoc (19. Februar 2008)

Wischfinger, kleiner Brush und verdammt viel Handarbeit? Eventuell auch über Verflüssigen ... müsste man halt mal ausprobieren wie die Ergebnisse aussehen.

Bzw. such mal nach "haare malen"


----------



## Leola13 (19. Februar 2008)

Hai,

warum in die Ferne schweifen, ....

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/tutorial/index.php?tutorial_id=125
http://www.renderosity.com/mod/tutorial/index.php?tutorial_id=98
http://www.dacort.com/3D/tutorials_hair.php

Ciao Stefan


----------



## lupadgds (19. Februar 2008)

Na, das ging ja fix. Vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Ich werde mal ausprobieren gehen. Natürlich ist das viel Handarbeit, das war mir schon klar. Aber was macht man nicht so alles für ein schönes Bild. Ich habe jetzt auch gerade noch etwas gefunden, aber das war dann doch nicht so das wahre.
Vielen Dank erst mal.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du das bei Deiner Recherchen schon gefunden hast, 
aber Fell kann man wunderbar auch mit einer Standardwerkzeugspitze
aus Photoshop nachbauen: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Grüße


----------



## lupadgds (19. Februar 2008)

*lach* genau das hatte ich gefunden. Das ist ja ganz schön für Plüsch, aber so schön weich wird es nicht. Kann man da das irgendwie weicher machen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Februar 2008)

In den Pinselvorgaben gibt es eine Menge Einstellmöglichkeiten,
bspw. der Deckkraftjitter dürfte Dir schon weiterhelfen können.

Grüße


----------

